# molly breeding?



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

my male molly is following my female molly with his mouth by her anus.
he only does this to one of my mollies tho.
are they breeding or about to breed?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That would be mating action yes. Not all that is involved, but the start of it.


----------

